
Don't use the new prime number for RSA encryption - k4jh
http://blogs.scientificamerican.com/roots-of-unity/psa-do-not-use-the-new-prime-number-for-rsa-encryption/
======
cyphar
What a pointless article. Not only doesn't it get into the interesting side-
effects of choosing Mersenne primes as your private key (which is _actually_
interesting, as the bit pattern of a*b is very apparent when you multiple two
Mersenne primes). The whole thing is just talking about "don't use this shiny
new prime because people will notice that you have very long public keys". It
glosses over how key generation actually works, and I really don't understand
why the author felt like wasting people's time with such lack of content.

~~~
paulddraper
What if only one is a mersenne office?

~~~
paulddraper
*mersenne prime

------
mehrdada
> _RSA works by raising numbers to a large power and then finding the
> remainder when divided by a big number._

Not necessarily. A common value for the exponent is 3. I don't think one would
consider that a large exponent.

------
libeclipse
It's just a matter of time before using Shor's algorithm is feasable, and then
encryption as we know it will be dead.

~~~
davidamarquis
Quantum computing is an area where the hype is out of proportion to the
certainty about time until its feasible. With self driving cars there are
arguments about the number of decades until it is in use. With QC the
uncertainty about building a quantum computer that can be used to break
current RSA keys is about the order of magnitude of the number of years.

